# Выборка в weltmeister Cassotto 414



## jaichus (20 Дек 2011)

Дорогие друзья! Подскажите, пожалуйста, дилетанту (отцу музыканта) weltmeister Cassotto 414 - продолжатель линии Supit или Conson? Есть ли принципиальная разница строения ломаной деки Supit и Cassott, их звучания? Есть ли смысл ставить выборку в этот инструмент (для учебы в музучилище). Какую выборку лучше ставить в инструмент этой ценовой ниши?
Заранеее благодарим за ответы!


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (21 Дек 2011)

Я дело не имел ни с теми, ни с другими, но здесь на форуме где-то упоминалось, что у Супиты ломанная дека, а у Касотты только ступенчатая, что только в небольшой степени даёт эффект ломанной деки.


----------



## SashHen (22 Дек 2011)

Судя по тенденциям снижения качества в производстве аккордеоновбаянов, лучше купите SupitaS4 в хорошем состоянии.


----------

